# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Διατροφή >  Κακάο

## χαρης

καλησπέρα θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι για το κακάο. έχω ακούσει οτι το κακάο το ρόφημα είναι εξερετικα υγειηνο ρόφημα και ειδικά όταν πίνετε και σκέτο. θέλω να ρωτήσω κάθε πρωι π ξυπνάω μπορώ να πίνω ένα ποτήρι .δεν πάω γυμ και το ρωτάω επειδή έχει υδατάνθρακες αν θα παχύνω αν πίνω πχ 1 κούπα νερό και κακάο. θέλω να ακούσω γνώμες γιατί με ενδιαφέρει πολύ η άποψη σας.

----------


## giannis64

μια κουταλια κακαο εχει 1.7 υδατανθρακες και 3.2λιπος και 2.7 πρωτεινες + οτι αλλες βιταμινες κλπ εχει. ειναι ενα πολυ καλο ροφημα και συγχρονος και αντιοξειδωτικο.

μπορεις να πινεις ανετα εκτος και αν ο στοχος σου ειναι να κανεις αεροβια νυστικος.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Σε κάποιο διάστημα που θα μπω σε δίαιτα σκέφτομαι να ρίξω τους υδατάνθρακες μέσα στη μέρα να και κρατήσω λίγους στα γεύματα πριν και μετά τη προπόνηση.
Λιπαρά σκέφτομαι να έχω από λάδι καρύδας, καρύδια, κρόκους αυγών και κάποιες μικρές ποσότητες ελαιόλαδου. 

Έλεγα να προσθέσω και κακάο μιας και τα οφέλη είναι πολλά, αλλά επειδή με τις σοκολάτες υγείας θα χάσω το μέτρο, σκεφτόμουν να πάρω 100% κακάο σε σκόνη και να το παλέψω με καμιά ζαχαρίνη. Ξέρουμε αν το Γιώτης είναι σκέτο κακάο ή πόσο τοις εκατό; 
Έχετε να μου προτείνεται κάποιο απ' την άλλη πλευρά του Ατλαντικού;

Απόψεις γενικά πάνω στο θέμα;

----------


## Γιάννηςς

sTeLaKoS,Το Παυλίδης είναι 100% κακάο,σε συσκευασία 250 γρ. 4 και κάτι ευρώ και είναι πολύ πικρό!325 θερμίδες τα 100 γρ.Αν βάζεις ζαχαρίνη γίνεται τέλειο.Εγώ πίνω πρωϊ και καμια φορά πριν τον ύπνο παυλίδης κακάο με γάλα.Αλλά θέλει πολύ ζαχαρίνη,εγώ το κάνω πολύ γλυκό.
Το Γιώτης επειδή έχω και από αυτό,έχει περισσότερες θερμίδες και δεν είναι 100% κακάο νομίζω.Το Παυλίδης είναι το καλύτερο ξέρω.Βέβαια παλιά έβγαζε ένα το Dia πριν κλείσει,το οποίο ήταν αποβουτυρωμένο και είχε ακόμα πιο λίγες θερμίδες,περισσότερες πρωτεΐνες και πιο λίγα λίπη!Το καλύτερο που είχα βρεί.Αλλά πλέον το dia έκλεισε...

----------


## xelashai

της ιον που ξερω  ειναι 100% κακάο...δεν περιέχει πρόσθετα ΄συστατικά,ούτε πρόσθετα σάκχαρα κ εχει χαμηλή περιεκτικοτητα σε νάτριο.
πες μου πάσα κουτιά θες να σου στείλω.. :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Σε κάποιο διάστημα που θα μπω σε δίαιτα σκέφτομαι να ρίξω τους υδατάνθρακες μέσα στη μέρα να και κρατήσω λίγους στα γεύματα πριν και μετά τη προπόνηση.
> Λιπαρά σκέφτομαι να έχω από λάδι καρύδας, καρύδια, κρόκους αυγών και κάποιες μικρές ποσότητες ελαιόλαδου. 
> 
> Έλεγα να προσθέσω και κακάο μιας και τα οφέλη είναι πολλά, αλλά επειδή με τις σοκολάτες υγείας θα χάσω το μέτρο, σκεφτόμουν να πάρω 100% κακάο σε σκόνη και να το παλέψω με καμιά ζαχαρίνη. Ξέρουμε αν το Γιώτης είναι σκέτο κακάο ή πόσο τοις εκατό; 
> Έχετε να μου προτείνεται κάποιο απ' την άλλη πλευρά του Ατλαντικού;
> 
> Απόψεις γενικά πάνω στο θέμα;


*VanHouten* και τα μυαλα στις κουπες :02. Rocking:

----------


## tolis93

παυλιδης παιρνω εγω και μπορω να πω μ φενεται το πιο αυθεντικο απο ολα.vanhouten λεει νταβατζης?

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> παυλιδης παιρνω εγω και μπορω να πω μ φενεται το πιο αυθεντικο απο ολα.vanhouten λεει νταβατζης?


To καλυτερο απο ολα :03. Thumb up: 

Αρωμα και γευση απλα αυθεντικα!!!!Δοκιμασε το και θα δεις.Ειναι και λιγο πιο πηχτο απο τα αλλα,τα σπαει.

----------


## Γιάννηςς

> To καλυτερο απο ολα
> 
> Αρωμα και γευση απλα αυθεντικα!!!!Δοκιμασε το και θα δεις.Ειναι και λιγο πιο πηχτο απο τα αλλα,τα σπαει.


Το βρίσκω στα σούπερ μάρκετ;

----------


## tolis93

> To καλυτερο απο ολα
> 
> Αρωμα και γευση απλα αυθεντικα!!!!Δοκιμασε το και θα δεις.*Ειναι και λιγο πιο πηχτο απο τα αλλα*,τα σπαει.


τωρα μ εκανες ζημια.παω να βρω εφημερευων σουπερμαρκετ

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Το βρίσκω στα σούπερ μάρκετ;





> τωρα μ εκανες ζημια.παω να βρω εφημερευων σουπερμαρκετ


Σκλαβενιτης FTW :02. Rocking:

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Οκ thanks! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## CapoFighter

> της ιον που ξερω  ειναι 100% κακάο...δεν περιέχει πρόσθετα ΄συστατικά,ούτε πρόσθετα σάκχαρα κ εχει χαμηλή περιεκτικοτητα σε νάτριο.
> πες μου πάσα κουτιά θες να σου στείλω..


Χωσε πονο με ΙΟΝ...και εγω μια απο τα ιδια!!!  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  Το πρωι μαζι με γιαουρτι σε μια κουπα(να γινει μαυρο μαυρο) και μετα απο πανω μια ομελετα και βρωμη και κανελα και μελι καμια μπανανα αμα κατσει και κοιταω τα αστερια μετα απο την απολαυση!!!

----------


## xelashai

> *Χωσε πονο με ΙΟΝ*...και εγω μια απο τα ιδια!!!  Το πρωι μαζι με γιαουρτι σε μια κουπα(να γινει μαυρο μαυρο) και μετα απο πανω μια ομελετα και βρωμη και κανελα και μελι καμια μπανανα αμα κατσει και κοιταω τα αστερια μετα απο την απολαυση!!!


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: ....εχω ανθρωπο μέσα σου λέω... :01. Wink:  :01. Wink: 
ετσι κι εγω οταν θελω γλυκο..μπανανα + κακαο λιωμενο σε γαλα :01. Wink:

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Και κάτι σχετικό...
http://www.tovima.gr/science/medicin...le/?aid=408019

----------


## marpi

καλα κ το βαν χουντεν ειναι σχεδον ιδιο με παυλιδης δν διαφερει κ πολυ πυ το κοιταξα πριν λιγεσ μερες κ απο τιμη πολυ περισσοτερο κ μικροτερη ποσοτητα..

ρε παιδια πινει κανεισ ροφημα κακαο χωρισ γαλα?? αν ναι πως το φτιαχνετε?μπρικι η βραστηρα?γτ με βραστηρα μ γινε χαλια..

----------


## tolis93

> καλα κ το βαν χουντεν ειναι σχεδον ιδιο με παυλιδης δν διαφερει κ πολυ πυ το κοιταξα πριν λιγεσ μερες κ απο τιμη πολυ περισσοτερο κ μικροτερη ποσοτητα..
> 
> ρε παιδια πινει κανεισ ροφημα κακαο χωρισ γαλα?? αν ναι πως το φτιαχνετε?μπρικι η βραστηρα?γτ με βραστηρα μ γινε χαλια..


ζεσταινεις το νερο ειτε σε βραστηρα ειτε σε μπρικι. βαζεις στο φλιτζανακι 1-2 κ γλυκου κακαο.οσα γλυκαντικα θελεις...( το ξεσκιζω) βαζεις νερο και ανακατευεις. πινεται τελεια

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> καλα κ το βαν χουντεν ειναι σχεδον ιδιο με παυλιδης δν διαφερει κ πολυ πυ το κοιταξα πριν λιγεσ μερες κ απο τιμη πολυ περισσοτερο κ μικροτερη ποσοτητα..


δεν μιλησα βασει συστατικων κτλ...μιλησα σχετικα με τη γευση,αρωμα,υφη κτλ.Εξαλλου,σχεδον ολα τα ιδια ειναι ως προς τους διατροφικους πινακες.

----------


## marpi

> ζεσταινεις το νερο ειτε σε βραστηρα ειτε σε μπρικι. βαζεις στο φλιτζανακι 1-2 κ γλυκου κακαο.οσα γλυκαντικα θελεις...( το ξεσκιζω) βαζεις νερο και ανακατευεις. πινεται τελεια


θα το δοκιμασω παλι τωρα να δω τι θα βγει!!

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Θα το κανω κι εγω τωρα γιατι θελω παλι κακαο.Βράζ νερο στο βραστηρα,και απλα ριχνω το κακο και ανακατευω μαζι με γλυκαντικα;

Ok το κανα!.Γαμάτο είναι!!!!Σαν να πίνεις σοκολάτα. 10 γρ κακάο,και πολλέεες ζαχαρίνες.Γύρω στις 34 θερμίδες όλο το ρόφημα!

----------


## Giannistzn

Στελιο, μιας και ανεφερες οτι θες να ριξεις υδ/κες θα σου ελεγα να ριξεις μια ματια σε αυτα τα 2 προΐοντα 

το πρωτο και δευτερο

Παραγκελια απο το γνωστο σαιτ, τωρα απο γευση δεν ξερω τι γινεται, αλλα οσον αφορα θρεπτικη αξια, ειναι φουλ σε λιπαρα, οποτε θα σε καλυψει με το παραπανω πιστευω  :03. Thumb up: 

Τα κακαο που κυκλοφορουν στα σουπερμαρκετ κυμαινονται σε τιμες υδ/κα απο 13 - 25γρ / 100γρ

----------


## Γιάννηςς

'Εβαλα τώρα το βράδυ σε μια κούπα τσαγιού 10 γρ κακάο Παυλίδης,και πολλέεεεεες ζαχαρίνες.Ηταν απίστευτο!Σαν να έπινα κανονική σοκολάτα,απλώς η διαιτιτική έκδοση έχει 32,5 θερμίδες!Χθές ήπια 3ις σοκολάτες  :02. Shock:

----------


## CapoFighter

> Και κάτι σχετικό...
> http://www.tovima.gr/science/medicin...le/?aid=408019


Βρε βρε... τι χρυσαφι ειναι αυτο που βρηκαμε? Γαλατακι και κακαο ...βρε λες? Θα το δοκιμασω και θα σας πω τα αποτελεσματα μετα απο κανα 2-3 μηνες !!!  Εκτος και αν εννοει αυτα του εμποριου...οποτε  :01. Sad: . Τελοςπαντων θα δοκιμασω καθε φορα μετα το ποδηλατο να χονο ενα ποτηρακι κακαογαλα!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> Βρε βρε... τι χρυσαφι ειναι αυτο που βρηκαμε? Γαλατακι και κακαο ...βρε λες? Θα το δοκιμασω και θα σας πω τα αποτελεσματα μετα απο κανα 2-3 μηνες !!!  Εκτος και αν εννοει αυτα του εμποριου...οποτε . Τελοςπαντων θα δοκιμασω καθε φορα μετα το ποδηλατο να χονο ενα ποτηρακι κακαογαλα!


το εκανα ενα μηνα σε φαση ογκου.μιλκο χωρις ζαχαρη με μισο σκουπ πρωτεινη και 1-2 μπανανες στο μπλεντερ. δε ξερω αν φταιει αυτο παντως μαρεσε το αποτελεσμα στο τελος τις περιοδου αυτης.και δεν αλλαξα τρελα πραγματα στη διατροφη μ γενικοτερα

----------


## average_joe

τσεκαρετε και στα carrefour στα βιολογικα της green and black.
πανακριβο γι αυτο δεν το προτιμω (παυλιδης).

----------


## Giannistzn

To ειχα δει και εγω! Κοιταζω συστατικα, λεω πολυ καλο, μεχρι να πεσει το ματι μου στην τιμη οπως ειπες  :01. Mr. Green: 

Παυλιδης για εμενα ειναι η καλυτερη επιλογη απο ελλαδα

----------


## average_joe

η συγκεκριμενη εταιρεια βγαζει και σοκολατες με ανω του 80% κακαο.
απλα την dark δεν την εχω δει να πολυκυκλοφορει στα carrefour.
πιο πολυ εδω εμπορευονται τις διαφορες γευσεις αυτητς της εταιρειας.
τσεκαρε απο βοτανο και θα καταλαβεις.

----------


## tolis93

βρηκα στο σκλαβενιτη σοκολατα χωρις ζαχαρη καθαρο κακαο. μικρη ηταν ειπα να τσιμπησω μια οκ μακρος ειχε δλδ οπως το κακαο κ εφαγα ενα δυο κομματακια...ενιωσα σοκολατα ρ φιλε βασικα γουσταρα ασχημα....και απο μακρος ειναι πολυ οκ και πολυ καθαρη...εχει με μπλε με ασπρο και με μαυρο περιτυλιγμα.το μπλε πειρα εγω.τα αλλα δε ξερω τι παιζουν

----------


## swpare

Το ροφημα με το κακαο ειναι καλυτερο με γαλα ή με νερο?

Καλυτερα να καταναλωνετε πριν ή μετα την προπονηση?

----------


## tolis93

> Το ροφημα με το κακαο ειναι καλυτερο με γαλα ή με νερο?
> 
> Καλυτερα να καταναλωνετε πριν ή μετα την προπονηση?


αν εχεις γαλα στη διατροφη σου δε το συζηταω.ειναι ολα τα λεφτα.αν κ εγω το κανω με καυτο νερακι κ βαζω λιγο γαλα οπως κανω στο καφε. 
δεν εχει τοση σημασια πριν η μετα τη προπονηση βασικα νταξει.τι πριν τι μετα οι ημερισιες ποσοτητες ειναι αμελιτεες θα λεγα...

----------


## swpare

Πινωντας το πριν την προπονηση δεν σου δινει ενεργεια ή μηπως ειναι καλυτερο να το πινεις μετα την προπονηση ετσι ωστε να σου αναπληρωνει 

τα υγρα που εχεις χασει?

----------


## Ηλαπ

Τα υγρα που εχεις χασει αναπληρωνονται μια χαρα και με το νερο....

----------


## kleiza7

Να γνωριζετε οτι με βαση ερευνες εχω διαβασει οτι το κακαο σε συνδιασμο με γαλα δεν ευνοει την αποροφηση του Ασβεστιου.Σε τι ποσοστο, γιατι κ.τ.λ δεν γνωριζω καθως δεν ειναι η δουλεια μου, ομως μπορειτε να το κοιταξετε και εσεις...

Αυτη η απαντηση παντως σε αντιστοιχη ερωτηση φαινεται μετρημενη και σωστη : 

http://ygeia.tanea.gr/default.asp?pid=5&faqID=2392&la=1

----------


## swpare

κατι ακυρο.... Τα κορεσμενα λιπαρα ειναι τα καλα λιπαρα? Τα ακορεστα λιπαρα το αντιθετο?

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Οχι,τα κορεσμένα είναι τα κακά γιατί είναι στην απλούστερη μορφή τους και δεν διασπούνται περισσότερο και απορροφούνται από τον οργανισμό όπως είναι.Τα ακόρεστα είναι σύνθετες αλυσίδες οι οποίες απορροφούνται αφού διασπαστούν.

----------


## tolis93

πειρα του σκλαβενιτη σημερα.τωρα το βγαλαν. μαρατα βασικα. τα καλυτερα μακρος απο ολα εχει και απο τιμη δε συγκρινεται...1 ευρω τα 125 γρ.με μακρος καλυτερα απο τ παυλιδη.και η γευση τ αλλο πραμα παιδες...

----------


## rey1989

κατάρα να μην έχει Σκλαβενίτη στην Πάτρα ..

----------


## average_joe

για βαλε μια τα macros, και τα κορεσμενα.
thanks.

----------


## tolis93

> για βαλε μια τα macros, και τα κορεσμενα.
> thanks.


ανα 100 γρ
274 θερμιδες
19 γρ πρωτεινη
12 γρ υδατανθρακα
σακχαρα 1.2 γρ
21 γρ λιπαρα
κορεσμενα 13γρ
φυτικες ινες 12γρ

----------


## Athlete

Εχω ακουσει για ευεργετικες ιδιοτητες του κακου και ειδικα του HEMO ισχυει?
Οταν ημασταν μικροι μας λεγανε "οχι μη!!" αλλαξανε τωρα????

----------


## nikoskaz

το κακαο ποτε να το πινουμε βρε παιδια , σε ποια φαση της ημερας ?
σαν δεκατιανο? 
σαν πρωινο?
πιρν , μετα την προπονηση? πριν τον υπνο?
σε γραμμωση η σε ογκο? 
εχω ψιλομπερδευτει , για να βαλουμε μια σειρα !!!  :01. Smile:

----------


## Athlete

Για το HEMO ποια η αποψη σας??? πολλες βιταμινες

----------


## Giannistzn

> το κακαο ποτε να το πινουμε βρε παιδια , σε ποια φαση της ημερας ?
> σαν δεκατιανο? 
> σαν πρωινο?
> πιρν , μετα την προπονηση? πριν τον υπνο?
> σε γραμμωση η σε ογκο? 
> εχω ψιλομπερδευτει , για να βαλουμε μια σειρα !!!


Οποτε θες. Κυριως οφελιμα λιπαρα σου προσφερει, δεν παιζει ρολο ποτε θα πιεις. Ετσι και αλλιως οι θερμιδες του (σε νορμαλ ποσοτητες 10-20γρ ειναι ελαχιστες). Ειτε σαν ροφημα, ειτε μαζι με λιγη πρωτεΐνη για προ-προπονητικο ή οποτε θες. Δεν εχει καμια διαφορα




> Για το HEMO ποια η αποψη σας??? πολλες βιταμινες


Για πεταμα (γνωμη μου). Μιλαμε για καθαρο κακαο στο τοπικ, οχι σοκολατουχα ροφηματα (που περιεχουν παρα πολυ μεγαλες ποσοτητες ζαχαρης). Εχουν διαφορα τα κακαο και τα hemo, cardbury κλπ. Δες τα συστατικα οταν ξαναπας σουπερμαρκετ και θα καταλαβεις. Τα κακαο εχουν αρκετα λιπαρα και σχετικα καλη πρωτεΐνη, ενω οι υδ.κες ειναι μειωμενοι. Στα hemo κλπ, η ζαχαρη ειναι στα υψη.

----------


## nikoskaz

> Οποτε θες. Κυριως οφελιμα λιπαρα σου προσφερει, δεν παιζει ρολο ποτε θα πιεις. Ετσι και αλλιως οι θερμιδες του (σε νορμαλ ποσοτητες 10-20γρ ειναι ελαχιστες). Ειτε σαν ροφημα, ειτε μαζι με λιγη πρωτεΐνη για προ-προπονητικο ή οποτε θες. Δεν εχει καμια διαφορα


με καλυψες και παλι σ ευχαριστω !!

----------


## παλαιστάκος

καλημέρα παιδιά...έχω μια απορία...έχω δει σε βίντεο του coleman να πίνει πολύ nesquik...πού μας χρειάζεται και πότε πρέπει να το παίρνουμε.ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας  :08. Turtle:

----------


## vaggan

> καλημέρα παιδιά...έχω μια απορία...έχω δει σε βίντεο του coleman να πίνει πολύ nesquik...πού μας χρειάζεται και πότε πρέπει να το παίρνουμε.ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας


και εγω πινω πολυ νεσκουικ στον ογκο με γευση φραουλα εχει 98 γραμμαρια μαλτο στα 100 γραμμαρια

----------


## παλαιστάκος

πότε πρέπει εννοώ ποια ώρα της ημέρας πριν την προπόνηση λογικά ε?

----------


## superfitgirl

> πότε πρέπει εννοώ ποια ώρα της ημέρας πριν την προπόνηση λογικά ε?


εγώ το πίνω πριν 2ωρες και με βοηθάει στο γυμναστήριο .

----------


## vaggan

περιπου στα καπακια μετα το γυμναστηριο.αν εχω το σεικερ στο αμαξι στα τρικαπακα και αν το εχω στο γυμναστηριο στα τετρακαπακα.. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## παλαιστάκος

σε περίοδο γράμμωσης όχι?πες μου ναι σε παρακαλω  :03. Bowdown:   :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## vaggan

μεγαλε να σερωτησω κατι εσυ εισαι στο αβαταρ?

----------


## παλαιστάκος

ναι  :08. Turtle:

----------


## vaggan

και ρωτας για νεσκουικ? :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: για καμια αλομπερντινη επρεπε να ρωτας οχι για νεσκουικ

----------


## tolis93

η νεστλε εχει βγαλει και καθαρη δεξτρο με γευση σοκολατα.στα φαρμακεια το βρισκεις. σα νεσκουικ ειναι εκανα μια δοκιμη μιας και βρηκα και κουτακι 50 γρ

----------


## παλαιστάκος

αλομπερνινη?16 χρονών "καθαρή διατροφή" χθες ξεκινησα μια πολυβιταμίνη και μάλλον τώρα nesquik ή δεξτρόζη :01. Razz:

----------


## παλαιστάκος

> η νεστλε εχει βγαλει και καθαρη δεξτρο με γευση σοκολατα.στα φαρμακεια το βρισκεις. σα νεσκουικ ειναι εκανα μια δοκιμη μιας και βρηκα και κουτακι 50 γρ


αν έχει σε εμάς μπορεί να το πάρω  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tolis93

> αν έχει σε εμάς μπορεί να το πάρω


ο μονος λογος π το ανεφερα ειναι επειδη ειναι ολοιδιο με νεσκουικ αλλα αρκετα φθηνοτερο. το νεσκουικ το εχουν τα 250 γρ 2μισι ευρω νομιζω.ενω η δεξτρο της νεστλε π ειναι ολοιδια εχει 2μισι το μισοκιλο

----------


## παλαιστάκος

> ο μονος λογος π το ανεφερα ειναι επειδη ειναι ολοιδιο με νεσκουικ αλλα αρκετα φθηνοτερο. το νεσκουικ το εχουν τα 250 γρ 2μισι ευρω νομιζω.ενω η δεξτρο της νεστλε π ειναι ολοιδια εχει 2μισι το μισοκιλο


από γέυση?και με τι το αναμειγνυεις?

----------


## tolis93

> από γέυση?και με τι το αναμειγνυεις?


απο γευση οτι ειναι και το νεσκουικ.προσωπικα γυρω στα 15-20 γρ τα χτυπησα με γαλα να δω αν οντως ειναι νεσκουικ και το υπολοιπο μεσα σε πιτακι με βρωμη και αυγα. παντως και με νερο πινεται σιγουρα

----------


## παλαιστάκος

> απο γευση οτι ειναι και το νεσκουικ.προσωπικα γυρω στα 15-20 γρ τα χτυπησα με γαλα να δω αν οντως ειναι νεσκουικ και το υπολοιπο μεσα σε πιτακι με βρωμη και αυγα. παντως και με νερο πινεται σιγουρα


με το που κλείσω το μαγαζί θα πάω σε ένα φαρμακείο να κάνω λυπομέτρηση και θα το πάρω  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Yannis kor

Τι φάρμακα παίρνει ο Coleman είδες;;; άσε τα νεσκουικ και φάε σωστές θερμίδες φιλέ μου χειμώνα καλοκαίρι, οτιδήποτε απορία εδώ είμαστε

----------


## vaggan

> Τι φάρμακα παίρνει ο Coleman είδες;;; άσε τα νεσκουικ και φάε σωστές θερμίδες φιλέ μου χειμώνα καλοκαίρι, οτιδήποτε απορία εδώ είμαστε


ναι σωστες θερμιδες ρωσικη πιτσες ενα λιτρο γαλα μπουγατσα καθε μερα σαν και εσενα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## παλαιστάκος

ενταξει ρε παιδια δεν ειπα οτι ο κολμαν εγινε ετσι απο το κακαο αλλα λεω :03. Thumb up:  αλομπερταμινη ομως τι ειναι? :01. Razz:

----------


## DimitrisT

Αν σε παιρνει θερμιδικα δε νομιζω να εχεις προβλημα. Και γραμμωση να κανεις, αμα εξακολουθεις να εισαι υποθερμιδικα με το nesquiκ δε θα εχεις θεμα.
Βεβαια, μπορεις να δοκιμασεις κανονικο κακαο με στεβια αμα θες ελαχιστες θερμιδες...

----------


## Billys51

Παιδια εκτος απο nesquik και το hemo ειναι εξισου καλο σωστα? Περιεχει 11 βιταμινες και βυνη

----------


## tolis93

> Παιδια εκτος απο nesquik και το hemo ειναι εξισου καλο σωστα? Περιεχει 11 βιταμινες και βυνη


οτι εχει μαλτο δεξτρο γλυκοζες κ τετοια κολπα μετα τη προπονηση ειναι τουμπανο :03. Thumb up:  εχει δν εχει βιταμινες.οι ποσοτητες π θα σ δωσει η ποσοτητα π θα παρεις ειναι ελαχιστη οποτε...

----------


## Billys51

> οτι εχει μαλτο δεξτρο γλυκοζες κ τετοια κολπα μετα τη προπονηση ειναι τουμπανο εχει δν εχει βιταμινες.οι ποσοτητες π θα σ δωσει η ποσοτητα π θα παρεις ειναι ελαχιστη οποτε...


Ναι φιλε μου φυσικα..Τωρα θα παρω και ενα σεικερ 700ml να το ετοιμαζω να το πινω κατευθειαν μετα την προπονηση στα καπακια

----------


## tolis93

> Ναι φιλε μου φυσικα..Τωρα θα παρω και ενα σεικερ 700ml να το ετοιμαζω να το πινω κατευθειαν μετα την προπονηση στα καπακια


καλυτερα ετοιμαζε το κατευθειαν μετα αν εχεις τη δυνατοτητα.εχει κατι σμαρτ σεικερ π βαζεις τη σκονη πανω κ ανοιγεις την ασφαλεια κ πεφτει στο γαλα νερο χυμο αναλογα τι εχεις βαλει.χτυπας κ enjoy :03. Thumb up: (στο θεμα πως να διαλυσετε καλυτερα τη πρωτεινη σας θα τα βρεις)

----------


## Billys51

> καλυτερα ετοιμαζε το κατευθειαν μετα αν εχεις τη δυνατοτητα.εχει κατι σμαρτ σεικερ π βαζεις τη σκονη πανω κ ανοιγεις την ασφαλεια κ πεφτει στο γαλα νερο χυμο αναλογα τι εχεις βαλει.χτυπας κ enjoy(στο θεμα πως να διαλυσετε καλυτερα τη πρωτεινη σας θα τα βρεις)


Αληθεια? Ωραια ευχαριστω και αν δεν μου ειναι πρακτικα ευκολο θα βαζω γαλα στο σεικερ και θα εχω σε ενα σακουλακι σκονη χεμο θα την ριχνω θα χτυπαω κ τελος!

----------


## Nickolas

> Αληθεια? Ωραια ευχαριστω και αν δεν μου ειναι πρακτικα ευκολο θα βαζω γαλα στο σεικερ και θα εχω σε ενα σακουλακι σκονη χεμο θα την ριχνω θα χτυπαω κ τελος!


Το αντίθετο είναι πολύ πιο πρακτικό.

Βάζε από το σπίτι τη σκόνη στο σέικερ και έχε μαζί σου ένα μικρό γαλατάκι (500ml).

----------


## john1

εγω παιρνω hemo γιατι εχει μεσα βρωμη σοκολατουχο ειναι

----------


## παλαιστάκος

> οτι εχει μαλτο δεξτρο γλυκοζες κ τετοια κολπα μετα τη προπονηση ειναι τουμπανο εχει δν εχει βιταμινες.οι ποσοτητες π θα σ δωσει η ποσοτητα π θα παρεις ειναι ελαχιστη οποτε...


μετα το γυμναστηριο σε τι βοηθαει?στην καλυτερη απορροφηση των θρεπτικων συστατικων απο τον οργανισμο?δηλαδη πινω αυτο πινω και 6-7 αυγα και ειμαι οκ για μεταπροπονητικο γευμα?

----------


## robgr77

> μετα το γυμναστηριο σε τι βοηθαει?στην καλυτερη απορροφηση των θρεπτικων συστατικων απο τον οργανισμο?δηλαδη πινω αυτο πινω και 6-7 αυγα και ειμαι οκ για μεταπροπονητικο γευμα?


Βοηθάει στην καταπίεση της κορτιζόλης (καταβολική ορμόνη) λόγω του υψηλού γλυκαιμικού δείκτη που έχει.
Ναι, μια χαρά είναι με τα 6-7 αυγά για μεταπροπονητικο γεύμα.

----------


## Stark

ωωπ τωρα το ειδα το θεματακι αυτο!  Για μενα Γιωτης με τα χιλια

----------


## just chris

αραιωμενο νουνου μια κουταλια της σουπας κακαο μια κουταλια της σουπας μελι,μπρικι καμινετο κ ασε τους κοιλιακους να πανε περιπατο!!!

----------


## GeoDask

Eγώ πάντως βάζω κακάο κάθε πρωί μαζί με γάλα κατσικίσιο και βρώμη. 

Το γάλα ζεστό για να λιώσει το κακάο και μετά την βρώμη.

----------


## Grigoris Tsiaousis

Μπορουμε να αναμιγνυουμε κακαο με πρωτεινη και να το πινουμε μετα την προπονηση ή δεν κανει;;;

----------


## alex13

Θελω να ρωτησω παιδες το κακαο σκονη απ το σουπερ μαρκετ αυτο το 100% δηλαδη ειναι απαραιτητο να το χουμε στη καθημερινη μας διατροφη η μπορουμε να παιρνουμε τις ιδιοτητες που περιεχει και απο αλλα φαγητα;

----------


## Efthimis__

Παντως το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι το κακαο δεν ειναι απαραιτητο για τον οργανισμο σου, αν σε καταλαβα καλα...  :01. Unsure:

----------


## alex13

Απλα κατι ειχα ακουσει οτι ειναι αρκετα θρεπτικο,εσυ λες οτι δε χρειαζεται ετσι; να μη το σκεφτομαι τοτε

----------


## Efthimis__

Δεν εχει να σου προσφερει κατι το κακαο, προσωπικα αντε να χω πιει 2-3 φορες στη ζωη μου  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## beefmeup

τι λες?

υπαρχει θεμα.

----------


## xaroulisx

> Μπορουμε να αναμιγνυουμε κακαο με πρωτεινη και να το πινουμε μετα την προπονηση ή δεν κανει;;;


Ακριβώς την ίδια ερώτηση θέλω να κάνω μιας και έχω άγευστη πρωτεΐνη. 
Λέω το πρωί που πίνω την πρωτεΐνη με νερό να βάζω και λίγο κακάο μέσα.
Τι λέτε?

----------


## lila_1

Μια χαρά είναι εφόσον διαλύεται.
Οι περισσότερες ποικιλίες διαλύονται σε ζεστό νερό χωρίς να αφήνουν γρομπαλάκια
Της ΙΟΝ πχ διαλύεται και σε κρύο με μιξεράκι

----------


## xaroulisx

Οκ ευχαριστώ !

----------


## shogun

> Θελω να ρωτησω παιδες το κακαο σκονη απ το σουπερ μαρκετ αυτο το 100% δηλαδη ειναι απαραιτητο να το χουμε στη καθημερινη μας διατροφη η μπορουμε να παιρνουμε τις ιδιοτητες που περιεχει και απο αλλα φαγητα;


Φλαβονόλες (ουσίες υπεύθυνες για τις ευεργετικές ιδιότητες του κακάο) υπάρχουν επίσης στο τσάι, το κρασί, ορισμένα φρούτα και λαχανικά.

----------


## spartan77

Επίσης και από τις καλύτερες πηγές μαγνήσιου το κακάο

----------


## KARAOLANIS

Καλησπερα παιδια, τελευταια εχω βαλει στη διατροφη μου το πρωι κακαο ροφημα. εχω διαβασει παρα πολλα θετικα για την υγεια. εχετε να μου προτεινεται κακαο εμποριου με τη μεγαλυτερη περιεκτικοτητα?

----------


## beefmeup

ρε σεις τι θα γινει με καποιους...καθε φορα που θα εχετε μια απορια θα ανοιγετε καινουριο θεμα χωρις καν να ψαξετε αν υπαρχει? :01. Unsure:

----------


## co5tas

το κακαο επηρεάζει την δραση τησ κρεατινης οπως π.χ. ο καφες ?

----------


## sailim

Η περιεκτικότητα του κακάο σε καφεΐνη (θεοβρωμίνη) ειναι μηδαμινη

----------


## SOLID

Οχι και χαμηλη σε θεοβρωμινη το κακαο.
Οσο πιο (pure) ειναι τοσο πιο μεγαλη η περιεκτικοτητα του σε αυτην.Μπορει να φτασει μινιμουμ 10% οπως και στην σοκολατα οσο πιο σκουρα τοσο πιο πολυ θεοβρωμινη.

Αλλο η θεοβρωμινη και αλλο η καφεινη επισης.Μπορει να μοιαζουν στην μοριακη δομη τους και να εχουν διεγερτικη επιδραση αλλα εχουν διαφορες μεταξυ τους ως προς ποσο χρονο παραμενουν μεσα σου μεχρι και εξαρτηση και πολλα αλλα.

----------


## co5tas

οποτε σε κυκλο κρεατινης δν ειναι καλο να χρησιμοποιουμε κακαο ?

----------


## sailim

Επειδη τελευταία παρατηρω στομαχικες ενοχλήσεις μετα από κατανάλωση καφέ ή τσαγιου, σκέφτομαι να τα αντικαταστησω με ρόφημα κακάο..
Ειναι καποιος που δεν πινει καφε και πινει κακάο;
Διαβαζοντας παραπάνω πως κ αυτο εχει διεγερτικες ούσιες, πιθανον να ειναι ενα αξιο υποκατάστατο του καφε, φιλικότερο με το στομάχι..

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Βαζεις γαλα στον καφε να υποθεσω?

----------


## sailim

> Βαζεις γαλα στον καφε να υποθεσω?


Οχι, σκετο πινω κ τον καφε, κ το τσάι..

----------

